# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Nam Phi - Vùng đất hoang dã kỳ bí

## Golden Tours

*Du lịch Nam Phi – Vùng đất hoang dã kỳ bí**JOHANNESBURG - SUN CITY – CAPETOWN**8 ngày – 7 đêm**Ngày khởi hành: 10/09; 20/10/2013*

* “Tiếng gọi nơi hoang dã”* _đang vẫy gọi bạn với những bình nguyên rộng lớn bí ẩn chờ khám phá, những bờ biển tuyệt đẹp trải dài dọc đất nước, là quê hương của sư tử - quốc vương của bụi rậm. Nếu như dưới lòng đất có những kim loại, kim cương, vàng, bạch kim... thì trên mặt đất là những vườn nho bạt ngàn tạo nên một nền công nghiệp rượu vang nổi tiếng từ hơn 300 năm. Nam Phi còn là đất nước của những điệu nhảy sôi động và bốc lửa cùng những con người thân thiện. Hãy cùng Golden Tours khám phá vẻ đẹp bí ẩn hiếm có của Châu Phi qua hành trình đến với vùng đất Nam phi kỳ bí.
_
*NGÀY 01 : TP.HCM – JOHANNESBURG*
Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi *Johannesburg*, cũng được biết đến với tên gọi *eGoli* (nơi ở của trời), là thành phố lớn nhất Nam Phi. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 02 : JOHANNESBURG – PRETORIA (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Đến Sân bay Quốc tế *Johannesburg*, xe và HDV sẽ đón đoàn dạo quanh một vòng thành phố hiện đại, trung tâm tài chính của cả nước:
·         *Lên Tòa tháp Carlton Towers ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố* (tầng 55)
*Sau khi ăn trưa, di chuyển đến thủ đô hành chính Pretoria tham quan:*
·         *Tòa nhà Liên Bang (Union Buildings)*, thủ phủ chính thứccủa chính phủ Nam Phi và cũng là văn phòng của tổng thống Nam Phi



·         *Đài tưởng niệm Voortrekker, Quảng trường trung tâm của Pretoria*



Trở về Johannesburg ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 03 : JOHANNESBURG - SUN CITY (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi *Sun City* - khu giải trí phức hợp nổi tiếng của Nam Phi nằm ở phía Tây Bắc của Nam Phi với những sòng bạc mở cửa thâu đêm, sân golf, nhà hàng, khách sạn Palace 6 sao, khu mua sắm…nơi được mệnh danh như là *Las Vegas* của Châu Phi.  



Ăn trưa, tiếp tục đi Kedar Country Lodge, trước kia là trang trại lịch sử của Tổng thống Paul Kruger. Dùng bữa tối. Nhận phòng và nghỉ đêm tại trang trại.

*NGÀY 04 : KEDAR COUNTRY LODGE – PILANESBERG(Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan: 
·         *Công viên quốc gia Pilanesberg* - Đây là công viên lớn trải dài 580 km với các loại động thực vật phong phú. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chứng kiến và cùng khám phá cuộc sống hoang dã tại một trong những công viên đẹp nhất Châu Phi và Thế giới. Đây cũng là một cơ hội tuyệt vời để đoàn tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng “*Big 5*”: voi, tê giác, sư tử, báo, trâu rừng và các loài thú hoang dã khác: hươu cao cổ, sơn dương, ngựa vằn, linh cẩu, cá sấu…dọc hai bên đường đi.



Ăn tối, ngủ đêm tại Kedar Country Lodge.

*NGÀY 05 : KEDAR COUNTRY LODGE – JOHANNESBURG – CAPE TOWN (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Đoàn ra phi trường *Johannesburg*, đáp chuyến đi *Cape Town*. Đến *Cape Town*, xe đón đưa quý khách đi tham quan thành phố Cape Town.
Ăn trưa, tiếp tục tham quan:
·         *Table Mountain*(Núi đá bàn) nếu thời tiết thuận lợi - ngọn núi biểu tượng của Cape Town, có đỉnh bằng phẳng tựa mặt bàn, với các đài quan sát nằm ở độ cao 1.067m. Quý khách sẽ có dịp thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố *Cape Town* phía bên dưới.



Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 06: CAPE TOWN – PENINSULA – CAPE TOWN (Ăn ba bữa)
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách có nguyên ngày khám phá:·         *Bán đảo Cape Peninsula -*  Xe đưa Quý khách đi dọc theo bãi biển Đại Tây Dương và đi ngang qua vùng ngoại ô duyên hải của Sea Point, Clifton, Vịnh Camps và Llandudno. Tới Vịnh Hout: đoàn lên tàu ra thăm đảo Seal Island – nơi có những loài hải cẩu sống 1 cách hoang dã, tự do. Tham quan *khu bảo tồn Cape Point Nature Reserve* với những cảnh đẹp làm du khách cảm giác thật sự thư giãn, là nơi còn lưu giữ một hệ sinh thái hoang sơ, nguyên vẹn nhất của hành tinh với hệ đông thực vật vô cùng đa dạng và phong phú. Là mũi đất cuối cùng của Châu Phi, Mũi Hảo Vọng giống như "người lính" trấn giữ tuyến đường trọng yếu nối liền Đại Tây Dương và Ấn Độ Dương, *Cape Point* – điểm cực Nam của Nam Phi, đi cáp treo (funicular) đến tham quan ngọn Hải đăng cổ.



Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục đến Simonstown *tham quan Boulders Beach* – lục địa tập trung các chú hải cẩu Nam Cực về đây tìm nắng ấm.  
Quay về Cape Town, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*NGÀY 07 : CAPE TOWN – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng) * 
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Quý khách tự do cho đến giờ ra phi trường quốc tế Cape Town đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 08 : VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt
*
Giá tour trọn gói: …VNĐ/khách**46.200.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 14.700.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 60.900.000 VNĐ/khách*(Áp dụng đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)*Nếu đoàn 10 -14 khách, phụ thu: 5.000.000 VNĐ/khách**
Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: SGN – Johannesburg/ Cape Town – SGN.
-          Chặng bay nội địa: Johannesburg – Cape Town 
-          Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường *14.700.000 VNĐ* (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-          Visa nhập cảnh Nam Phi.
-          Khách sạn 3 sao, 2 đêm ngủ trang trại (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
01 đêm tại Holiday Inn Express Sandton hoặc tương đương
02 đêm tại Kedar Country Lodge hoặc tương đương
02 đêm tại Holiday Inn Express Cape Town hoặc tương đương
-          *Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên).* Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
-          Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-          Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: *5.000.000 VNĐ/khách*.
-          Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (147.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
*
Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._
-          _Trường hợp Qúy khách bị rớt visa, Qúy khách sẽ đóng 2.500.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ). _ 
-          *Gía tháng 11, 12 sẽ tăng (thông báo sau)*
*
Kính Chúc Qúy Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ* *
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
**Công ty Golden Tours** 
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787
 Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC Xem 
 Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn*

----------

